# Compresor neumático a 12v



## JuanEma (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola amigos!!

Como estan!

Bueno mi preg seria quiero conectar un compresor de 12v esos para autos en una moto 110 con bateria de 12v a traves de un toma de encendedor de cigarrilos del auto se como hacerlo pero influye en algo del consumo???

Compresor

Toma


Espero q me sepan ayudar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2010)

En pocas palabras.. no influye en nada 

Ah y si es ese el compresor que pensás comprar no tires plata... es muy malo.


----------



## JuanEma (Feb 20, 2010)

OK!!

Grax por tu respuesta

Ycual seria el inconveniente de este tipo de compresor????????


----------



## santiago (Feb 20, 2010)

el tema es el consumo, esos compresorcitos, consumen buena coriente, creeria que mas de lo que larga la bateria (4 ah creo que tiene), ya que el motorcito que tiene es un poquitin mas grande que el del motor de arranque arranque, proba, si se te muere la bateria hacelo andar con el motor un poquito acelerado


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2010)

"creeria que mas de lo que larga la bateria (4 ah creo que tiene)"
Eso no tiene nada que ver, por ej, una bateria de 4A/H puede entregar 10A por un tiempo menor...


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2010)

Pero para inflar lo que necesites vas a tardar medio bastante. Aparte, el chaval solo quiere saber por que son malos, ha de ser por la baja calidad de los componentes en general. Algo así como "Chino"


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2010)

Para un auto es malo porque no tiene buen caudal de aire ( y levanta temperatura rápido), si tiene presión como para una rueda de moto 
Yo se que es malo porque tengo un igual, pero hay algunos asi chicos que estan buenos.


----------



## JuanEma (Feb 20, 2010)

Claro yo lo estaba por hacer funcionar con el motor de la moto prendida OBVIO!!!!
Pues sino muere rapido la bateria no ??
Vi asta q*ue* le conectan essa lampara de camping o un cargador de celular!!!

*Por *q*ué* no puede funcionar esta???

Tan malos son estos aparatos???


----------



## bb1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Habitualmente llevo ese mismo y exacto compresor en el cofre de la moto, junto a un kit reparapinchazos tipo seta de goma desde hace ¡15 años!. Me ha sacado en un par de ocasiones de un buen atolladero. Sin ningún problema de consumo exagerado para la batería. También para meter aire cuando lo necesito.

Cuando lo he usado en mi coche que también es rueda sin cámara y permite reparación con el mismo procedimiento también sin problema. Eso sí, inflar una rueda totalmente deshinchada puedes superar los ocho minutos, por lo que es necesario dejarlo enfriar. Fíjate que lo de fuera es de pega y el cilindro que va por dentro no tiene ningún tipo de aleteado y le cuesta refrigerarse.


----------



## JuanEma (Feb 21, 2010)

estonces no hay inconvenientes!!!

Bueno parace q*ue* lo voy instalar nomas!!

Grax amigos me ayudaron un moton


----------



## santiago (Feb 22, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> "creeria que mas de lo que larga la bateria (4 ah creo que tiene)"
> Eso no tiene nada que ver, por ej, una bateria de 4A/H puede entregar 10A por un tiempo menor...


  a eso me refiero, no vas a tener el compresor prendido 10 minutos, cito el ejemplo del motor de arranque, tenes un pico altisimo de consumo, pero es por muy poco tiempo, no 10 minutos por que la matas 

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah ok, te correjí porque habia entendido que dijiste que no podía sacarle mas de 4A


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 22, 2010)

bb1 dijo:


> desde hace ¡15 años!.


Seguro hace 15 años los productos los fabricaban de mejor calidad.


----------



## JuanEma (Feb 22, 2010)

mi bateria es de 7 amperes chicos segun el manual de mi moto


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Feb 27, 2010)

Mira, yo tengo uno de esos y como dicen los otros usuarios, son bastante malos, No te va a durar para toda la vida, pero puede sacarte de un problema, yo hice lo mismo que hiciste vos, pero con un cuatriciclo, en una carrera de travesia. Eso y uno de esos aerosoles que hacen como una espuma adentro de la cubierta.
Tambien cuando corria en un rally zonal con un arenero, lo use para secar el distribuidor del auto.
Ese compresor me saco de varios problemas, pero no pienses que te va a servir para toda la vida, cuando lo usas por un tiempo, se gasta el piston y agarra juego, y como es logico no infla mas, pero lo bueno de estos, es que son muy economicos.
El tema del consumo, no creo que tengas problema, ya que mi cuatriciclo llevaba una bateria chica, y no tuve nunca problemas, lo que si te recomiendo que no la pares a la moto, total no va a tardar tanto en inflar la rueda de la moto, no vale la pena pararla

Saludos y espero que te sirva mi experiencia!


----------



## JuanEma (Feb 27, 2010)

OK! Amigo grax por el consejo!

Justo estaba por en prender un viaje futuro!!! jeje


----------



## Tavo (Feb 27, 2010)

hola gentee...

Hablando de esos compresores a 12V, mi viejo *tenía* uno, hasta que lo agarré yo. Ahí murió el pobre. Para mi, son bastante fieles. Por lo menos, con el que yo tenía, llenaba de aire comprimido un pequeño cilindro de acero***, hasta.. ¡ 5Kg/cm2 !!!! 
Eso es bastante, no es j****a, son 71.1 libras!!!

*** Y con el cilindro cargado a 5 Kg/cm2 (a veces lo cargaba con el compresor del taller a 10 Kg/cm2) me hice un aire comprimido, con ánima de 32cm de largo, válvula de 3/8 y tiraba fuerte... Todavía lo tengo el aire. Rompía botellas de cerveza como nada, ah, y con balines GAMO ProHunter 5.5 mm. Las hace añicos.. Lo máximo que lo cargué fueron 165 libras. Una vez no más, y fue una locura. Ahora no me interesan mas esos temas.

Y después lo desarmé porque quería hacer un invento (un motor a vapor, con el mismo cilindro, pistón y todo) y nunca más funcionó.

Pero no deben ser caros supongo. No son eternos, a no ser que compres uno made in USA. Ahí si calculo que te va a aguantar bastante.

Saludos!!
Tavo10

PD1: Y por el consumo, yo lo tenía funcionando en el taller con un transformador de 12V 5A y lo tiraba perfecto. Lo que si, calentaba como churra el compresorcito... Era para usarlo un lapso corto de tiempo..

PD2: Disculpen, me fui del tema un poco.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 28, 2010)

Bueno eso que mencionás sobre la presión es completamente cierto, pero para un auto no sirven por el hecho de que tienen poco caudal... o seaa... largan poca cantidad de aire pero tienen buena presión.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 28, 2010)

pero Fernando,

Esos compresores están diseñados para auto.. Y creo que estas un poco equivocado. Que tarde mucho en inflar no quiere decir que no sirva...

Mi viejo varias veces infló una cubierta de la camioneta con ese compresor (no el de la imagen) y desde vacío. Tarda alrededor de 10 minutos, el compresor se calienta mucho, pero llega a su cometido.

Yo soy testigo de que esos compresores, de un apuro te salvan. Y lo que decís de que no tienen caudal... Ése no es el problema, sería peor si fuese al revés, si tendría mucho caudal de aire y poca presión; ahí si que estás en el horno... Pero con paciencia se puede.

Bueno, saludos a todos.
Tavo10

PD: No intenten desarmar uno de esos compresores, porque cuando le sacás el pistón o el cilindro, al volverlo a armar, nunca queda igual y pierde presión; lo digo por experiencia.
Son como los aros de pistón de un auto; andan perfecto, pero cuando se le saca los aros a un motor, hay que ponerle nuevos, jamás se le ponen los que estaban, porque cada aro se "amolda" al cilindro una vez que el motor se acenta...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 28, 2010)

Yo hablo del mismo de la foto, y creo que hoy en dia todos los genéricos vienen igual de ordinarios  menos los de marca conocida como BLACK&DECKER, pero salen $200.


----------



## DJMota (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola.
¿Alguien sabe si estos compresores se podrían modificar, para convertirlos en bomba de vacio?
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2010)

No vas a conseguir mucho... te recomiendo con probar con un motor de heladera


----------



## Tavo (Mar 1, 2010)

> marca conocida como BLACK&DECKER...



marca conocida??? 
si, que es conocida seguro, pero no es la mejor, ni le pasa cerca. Son herramientas para jovistas, que la usan una vez al mes y al cajón de vuelta... jaj

No digo que sea mala marca, pero no es lo mejor ni ahí... (eso si, en comparación con un compresor chino de estos, obviamente supongo que sería de un nivel mas arriba)

Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------

